# Ok archery wants your input and opionion poll



## cone1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Would you like to see a shoot through hunting bow/


----------



## Cyrille (Nov 30, 2008)

yes


----------



## Steadfast1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes I would like to see a shoot through hunting bow


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

I would not want shoot through cables.. Seems like a bad idea when broadheads are involved. Yes you could probably just be careful with it, but who wants to have to be careful nocking an arrow if your taking a 2nd shot at a big buck? Shoot through riser would be good though, especially if it was rubber coated down towards the shelf.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Since I have always loaded an arrow nock toward string from the beginning, a shoot through riser design for a hunting bow would not hinder me.
...and it's not hard to get used to for those who don't.
Nothing makes tuning broadheads easier or quicker than a 3 track cam system. :thumbs_up
A shorter ata would not be an accuracy robbing proposition with a 3 track and offer more speed which most hunters prefer !


----------

